# Camo Patterns ?



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

What in your opinion is the best camo pattern for S.A. in the fall (May)? I was thinking along the lines of a Predator Camo pattern but they have many different colors. Which would suit May in S.A. any help in this area would be appreciated.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ghoster808 said:


> What in your opinion is the best camo pattern for S.A. in the fall (May)? I was thinking along the lines of a Predator Camo pattern but they have many different colors. Which would suit May in S.A. any help in this area would be appreciated.


Most of the hunters I know make use of Sniper Camo http://www.sniperafrica.com/ Have a look at this link. It will give you an idea. A lot of our hunting is from hides, so dark clothing works well to start of with.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Aloha Ghoster. In SA (rugby champions of the world) we are blessed with many different habitats, terrains and animal species, You need to tell us what animals you are after and where you will be hunting. For example: Bushbuck in the Cape= thick dense bush, dappled shade etc. Eland in the Drakensburg, high windswept plateaus with rolling grass and lots of rocks, small sporadic trees. Kudu are found from the Coastal Bushveld to far inland and adapt to the changes in terrain. The animals that you are after may well be best hunted from a blind which then reduces the importance of your cammo. I think that most of the hunters on this forum will invariably have one hunting bow and will use that bow wherever they get the opportunity to hunt wherever it is in this country. Lets wait and see what the other hunters on this forum feel. 
I wish you all the best on your hunt in SA and I hope that you are made to feel very welcome by who ever hosts you for your stay.

Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Ghoster,

As Bushkey wrote, most nonresidents hunt from the blind and by this way of hunting you can safe the money for a extra camo.
But if you will try a hunt by walk & stalk you are good with SniperAfrica camo, this is a very durable camo material ( in Africa all bushes have thorns ) and the pattern is also good.
Another good camo is the ASAT, I tried this this year the first time by walk & stalk and I was very satisfied with ASAT. The durability is also very good and you can use this camo by further hunts in the USA again.
If you hunt by walk & stalk a good knee protector is very urgently, because the thorns on the ground.
The most non resident hunter use her camo only by taking trophy pictures after a hunt from the blind or elevated hide.:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

ASAT will wrk great in South Africa.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that you will be doing most if not all your hunting out of a hide so then you should just get a few long sleeve dark shirts to blend in with the dark interior of the blind. If you do decide to walk and stalk you should try and get your hands on a 3D suit of some sorts, even a Ghilly Suit will work. ASAT, Realtree and even our Local Sniper make good all round patterns. Go for any clothing with some beige, tan, light green, light brown, or khaki.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

thanks to all for the comebacks! I'll be in Natal on a predominantly rifle hunt for plains game. Both myself and son are avid hunters and have decided to bring along our bows also, as the rush is more exciting when you arrow your quarry!! from what I've seen in photos and DVDs the terrain and plant life looks very very much like here. Lots of thorny and clawlike stuff. I'm not sure if the concession we're going to will have blinds as this is scheduled foremost as a rifle hunt. I'll go at it any way it presents itself though  again thanks and aloha to you guys, Mike


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Most camo patterns work well in S.A.
I use Realtree H.D and I've never had a problem.
Who will you be hunting with?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

any type of break-up camo should work.......see pic (sorry for bad quality, captured from vid) i thought the flecktarns (pants) and the RT back pack works well in the typical inland KZN surroundings in autumn/winter. the jacket (uk army) perhaps too dark? though works well around bushes, stands out as in the pic. the khaki/tan hat = light bulb :embara: :embara:

imho, sniperafrica is the one to get for general SA hunting......managed to stalk a hog to 18m last season with sniperafrica top/head + flecktarn pants..........


----------

